# Big Train Show 2012: Vendors Pt.2



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, we'll pick up where we left off in Vendors 1, more or less -- but there will be some jumping around for reasons I hope to make apparent.

*Gold Coast Station* was one of the largest Large Scale retailers present at the show, and they seemed to be doing pretty good business when we went by mid-day.










They were right across the aisle from Piko, which is relevant because the two companies seem to have developed a close working relationship. Here's what I mean --










I checked with SWTP to make sure -- this hand-written slogan was pasted up, not in the Piko booth, but in the Gold Coast booth! Here's a more substantial illustration of their cooperation -- a re-paint of Piko's small mogul in Daylight colors, exclusively for Gold Coast!










These flyers were up at several locations and in both booths. Just turn around so you're looking at the *Piko* booth, where Jonathan Meador is showing me and my friend, John, Piko's new curved switches (shown here in a variety of configurations.) And there's one of the 'Daylight' Flyers on the wall between Jonathan and me.










Jonathan also showed me Piko's 'new' switch controller. At first glance, this simply appeared to be a replacement for the old orange EPL boxes from LGB. Jonathan said something about the box being 'digital', which I wish I'd paid better attention to.










Looking at the display, it seems fair to say that Piko is aiming for a bigger share of the marketplace..










Regular show & convention goers (or even long-time readers of these review threads) will recognize J.S. Woodcrafts as the purveyors of neatly done custom buildings, along with furnishings and accessories to dress them with. Most of their buildings (at least the ones they bring to shows) have at least some level of animation going on -- whether it's a simple crane that rotates on its axis, a log hoist, or a working coaling station.










You regulars might recognize that glowing blue dome in the picture above. It's the top of an ice cream parlor, with a rotating ice-cream cone at the top! Alas, this year it got sold! I'm sure they can build you another one if you need it, however. And I've seen twins of this sawmill operating on at least a half-dozen layouts, complete with the eternally cut logs and the powerful whine of the saw.










Here are two of my favorites this year -- on the left is a mine head with a working hoist & platform, on the right is an old-style oil derrick with a working walking beam and a shed.










Bruce Hebron at the *Metal Shed* handcrafts models, plaques and other stuff that straddles the line between 'toys for big boys' and 'folk art.' He's the fellow who fabricated the line of rolling stock from the late, lamented A.W.N.U.T.S. magazine ("Always Whimsical, Not Usually to Scale"). Here he's holding a "Betsy A", the engine (which I believe he may have designed?) that was originally built to haul the AWNUTS consist.










Bruce's booth is full of wonderful toys.










This is my new favorite of Bruce's dioramas. Yes, there are little lights all through it, from headlamp to caboose to shack. Even the moon is glowing softly.










I admit it -- this shot is just too cute to leave out! With his typical exuberance, Bruce was showing off one of his spring-loaded W.W.I. era howitzers by shooting a red wooden 'shell' a few feet down the aisle. Suddenly this child showed up, about knee high, and ran laughing after the shell. He grabbed it off the floor and returned it to Bruce very purposefully! There were grins all around.










(And an editorial note -- I was finishing this segment when I saw Larry "NewInNV"'s note in "Vendors 1". Larry, Bruce lives up in Creston, CA, without any internet connection at all (last I saw!). I'm embarrassed to admit that I can't find his card, but I googled him and rediscovered his phone number -- (805) 238-1662. While googling, I also discovered that somebody's written a book titled "Magic in Metal: The Military Models of Bruce Hebron and the Metal Shed")

*Rainbow Ridge* seemed to be doing very well at the show. In fact, Ross (and Sue Piper, Props.) told me that they recently acquired a second CNC machine to keep up with business!










(That's Sue in the middle - but no Ross!)

They've recently started a custom series of buildings with a 'Frontierland' theme for a local Garden Railroader. More generic versions will be available for the public a bit later. Here's one in process -- using double their normal thickness of Precision Board --










To tell the truth, I'm not really sure why they're doing the double-thick stuff -- their regular buildings have already built a reputation for being able to withstand the rigors of Southern California weather year-round. In fact, the Fairplex Garden Railroad, which might be considered SoCal's 'environmental test bed' is replacing their buildings as necessary with Rainbow Ridge structures. (For those who don't know, that same balmy sunshine that gives us our "Hollywood tans" has enough U.V. to fry many other building materials in a garden R.R. to cinders, in just a few years!)

The Pipers offer most of their buildings in 'finished' or 'kit' form. Here's an example of their fire station in both forms.



















And a trolley stop, finished and kit -










John and Pat Meyers of SG Models still get a giggle out of the review I wrote a year or so back of their introductory "Sam's Shoe Shop". The intro kit comes with so many instructions and drawings, AND a DVD, that I wrote that if you couldn't easily build this kit, you couldn't find your way out of a paper bag with a flashlight and a pair of scissors!










John tells me that he's made the kits even stronger and easier to build. He said something about replacing lap joints with butt joints (or was it the other way around? Sorry!) Here's a shot of some of their other 'Gold Creek Models' on the side table. See that hotel at the back of the table -- the blue building with white trim? You can just make out a stairwell on the other side...










I told John that I was interested in building a hotel like that, but that I'd like it to be a bit deeper. More prototypical, I think. In a moment, we were deep in conversation about just how deep it should be, where the windows should be placed, and if the stairwell should be moved or the upper landing simply extended!

[SoapBox Alert!] And that's why you need to go to shows like these -- to find the small Mom and Pop operations that will help and support you in creating your vision of your railroad, not just some 'shake it out of the box' plastic kit that's like everybody elses! [End SoapBox]

Before we leave SG Models, let me show you just one more of their buildings -- a little church that's as cute as a button -- new this year!










We'll end this thread with a look at USA Trains, who had possibly the largest, and certainly the most professional presentation at the show, IMHO.










They also supported the show by sponsoring a dinner and a commemorative boxcar. Shades of years and shows past!










This is one in a new series of USA's 'cushioned coupler' box cars in multiple road numbers and railroad flags. Pre-orders being taken now.




























Long tank cars, short tank cars, car carriers & box cars -- they got it all!










And good news for us steamer types -- 'new & improved' runs of USA's Big Boy and Hudson will be out by July!










Next time - vendor snapshots!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, Gary the reports are fantastic. 

Thanks so much for your time and effort to bring such a detailed account of the show with highest quality pictures. 

Now if only the manufacturers would see the Volusia County Fairgrounds Train show in Florida as a viable location to bring their booths to the Southeast.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the Great Pictures 

I miss you and SWMTP









JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Did USAT say when the auto racks will hit the shelf? 
thanks for all the photos.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Rivette, I know that the National Convention will be in Tampa in 2014, so the manufacturers should[/i] realize that there's an active bunch of garden railroaders down there! Where is Volusa County, anyway? (Spent 6 years in Dade County as a kid, but hardly ever left Coral Gables!)

J.J. -- Yeah, we missed you too! Any chance you'll be able to make it to the SWGRS?

Marty -- SWMTP blew up some pix to read the signs -- auto racks are coming in August! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I hope it's true that the auto racks should be here around August. Need a few. Later RJD


----------



## NewInNV (Jun 8, 2012)

Gary,

Excellent photos and great commentary. And I appreciate the 'Bruce' info.

Larry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Can any of the dealers say which road names are first run??


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Woolard on 10 Jun 2012 02:32 PM 
_{snip...}_ Where is Volusia County, anyway? (Spent 6 years in Dade County as a kid, but hardly ever left Coral Gables!) _{snip...}_
Gary

Volusia county is on the east coast, think Daytona Beach (Daytona 500), Sanford (southern terminus Amtrak Auto-train), Deland (Stetson University).


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wanted to say a big thanks for your posts. Very informative. They peaked my interest in a couple of vendors.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary and Carla,
Thanks for the pictures. It was like I was there (oh I was)








Gary posted just like he said he would. Although I was a witness, I didn't hear anything








It was great seeing you both at the show.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Appreciate you posting all these pictures. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The Volusia County Train show is at the I-4 and SR 44 intersection. 

40th Florida Rail Fair 
Saturday, July 14, 2012 
Volusia County Fairgrounds 
DeLand, Florida 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...p-DQAw&usg=AFQjCNEhYcGaOhVlqKRVj8XyNwdRwrjlPQ 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...p-DQAw&usg=AFQjCNEoYhmnYCbfmDynwuy88beFgfWk9w


----------

